# surrogacy sensible? If so home or away?



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello

I am really hoping someone might be able to set me in the right direction.

As you can see from my profile ivf has not been kind and I'm coming to the end of my life's savings. I feel comfortable with the idea of surrogacy (as does hubs)but how on earth do you get the ball rolling.

I look to the larger surrogacy agencies but with out passing over a fee couldn't seem to get the nuts and bolts of the process in the UK.

I have a friend (from India) who suggests that India is really the place to go for stress free surrogacy, I have read lots online and have made contact with a clinic (awaiting response), I'm no stranger to healthcare away from the UK, but would be really pleased to hear from anyone with experience.

Could this be a way forward?


----------



## Anny1970 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, Pegaroo!!! I totally understand you!!! I had the same situation. Unfortunately I was diagnosed PCOS a lot of years ago. I don`t produce eggs in natural way. The only way to get my eggs was stimulation. We started choosing the best clinic for the surrogacy program. It took a lot of time. Of course the prices in UK were not affordable for us. I`m not sure about India because we didn`t even consider it as a variant. The reason was one horrible story I saw in the net. I saw there the places where the surrogates live. I couldn`t believe my eyes. Of course the capital is highly developed and the clinics there as well. But this is only one side we can see. After the embryo transfer the surrogates return to their small villages. But no one there would tell you this. That was the reason for us not to go to India. We considered Russia and Ukraine. I want to notice one weak point in the Russian legislation. The surrogate mother has the right for the baby, so she may reject to give the baby to the intended parents. A lot of surrogates use this right. They just want to get more money. Those parents are ready for everything to their long waited child. They give all money they have. We decided not to go to Russia. It seemed too risky for us. So the last option for us was Ukraine. The surrogacy law in Ukraine is on the parents` side. I mean genetically related parents. One more interesting detail I want to notice is that you must be officially married to start surrogacy program. We found clinic in the capital of Ukraine. Everything seemed really attractive. We called there and made an appointment. In a month we were there. And now our surrogate mother is on the 12th week of pregnancy))) We are excited!!! The only thing that bothers me is that I miss the child very much. I understand that the child is in the surrogate mother`s womb. But this child is a part of me and my husband. Oh, I`ve written a lot about me. Don`t you mind to share with me some info about you? How old are you? Which fertility problem do you have? Are you married? Which countries do you consider except for India? Hope I wasn`t too nosy))) Best regards)))


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your reply. I'm 41 and have been trying to concieve for a very long time, I'm also PCOS. I have given up with my eggs due to my age and am now trying donor eggs only.

I have been in contact with quite a few clinics and concentrated on India purely because a friend suggested it. The clinics that I have contacted keep the surrogates in a house, which seems a bit worrying, but also comforting knowing that the surrogate would not be able to take our money and run.

Do you feel happy with regards the political situation in the Ukraine? I guess it is an enormous country and so parts of it must not be affected by the unrest.

I am very nervy about taking the leap into surrogacy, for all of the obvious reasons and not least because if we do this then that will be the end of all of our savings. 

Is there a particularly good looking clinic in the Ukraine that you might recommend I look at?

Many Thanks
Pegaroo


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hiya

Pegaroo, are you sure that India is a right place to avoid stress? I`ve read so many negative reviews about Indian surrogacy...  The surrogates are not being controlled well enough during the pregnancy. And also I`ve heard that the ultrasound check is forbidden over there. Which I guess is essential for the control of pregnancy


----------



## Anny1970 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, Pegaroo))) Thanks for your words))) I`ll be happy to help you))) Yes, there are some conflicts in Ukraine, but they are regional. Kyiv lives it`s live. No conflicts, no shooting… People go to work. Children go to school. Being honest, we had some doubts before going there. Luckily my colleague has relatives in Ukraine. I asked her to get to know some details. I don`t trust the news, you know. She explained that the conflict takes place far from Kyiv, so there is nothing to be afraid of. I think in case there is war in Ukraine all the flights would be cancelled. So we booked tickets and flew to Kyiv. The drivers of the clinic met us. Then we got to the hotel. By the way the transfer and our staying in the hotel were for free. We didn`t even pay for the food there. Want to admit that Ukrainian cuisine is very special. I didn`t like it. It was too fatty for me. But my husband ate it with a great pleasure))) He even asked me to cook smth similar at home))) Our financial situation was not the best also. One more important moment why we`ve chosen biotexcom is the package they proposed. Everything was included there. We had guarantees. In any case we will become parents sooner or later))) We were lucky, our surrogate mother got pregnant from the first attempt))) Moreover we were allowed to pay in 5 steps. It is also very good for the couples who are short of money. They will have time to collect the needed sum of money. If you have more questions feel free to ask)))


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Anny - thank you for your reassurance , I shall continue to explore.


----------

